# Mesh inkorten, welk gereedschap?



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all, ik heb een leuke mesh band op de kop getikt maar hij is net even iets te lang. Het is een model zonder losse schakels dus of ik moet 'm laten inkorten of het zelf doen maar welk gereedschap kan ik daar het beste voor gebruiken? De schakels zijn ca. 1 mm dik


----------



## GhentWatch (Jan 31, 2014)

Proenski said:


> Hi all, ik heb een leuke mesh band op de kop getikt maar hij is net even iets te lang. Het is een model zonder losse schakels dus of ik moet 'm laten inkorten of het zelf doen maar welk gereedschap kan ik daar het beste voor gebruiken? De schakels zijn ca. 1 mm dik


Een hele stevige kniptang. Of een dremel met een diamantslijp kopje.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Maar wat voor kniptang? Eentje die alle links in een keer kan knippen of meer een soort punt tang om link voor link door te snijden?

Linkjes naar tangen of plaatjes zijn welkom!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Proenski said:


> Maar wat voor kniptang? Eentje die alle links in een keer kan knippen of meer een soort punt tang om link voor link door te snijden?
> 
> Linkjes naar tangen of plaatjes zijn welkom!


Ligt ook een beetje aan de band en hoe handig je bent! Om eerlijk te zijn,.. aan de hand van je vragen zou ik hem even wegbrengen. Enkel goed bedoeld advies.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Bidle said:


> Ligt ook een beetje aan de band en hoe handig je bent! Om eerlijk te zijn,.. aan de hand van je vragen zou ik hem even wegbrengen. Enkel goed bedoeld advies.


Wegbrengen is natuurlijk ook een optie, ik vond alleen de opgegeven prijs vrij hoog.

Normaal gesproken kort ik zelf mijn banden in maar met deze mesh met vaste schakels heb ik geen ervaring. Van de andere kant; hoe moeilijk kan het zijn om een paar schakels door te knippen :-s Vandaar mijn vraag wat het beste gereedschap is.

Onderstaand een foto, misschien dat dat helpt


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Een goed scherp tangetje lijkt me afdoende idd.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Precies gewoon een tang pakken en gaan. Na elke knip in een schakeltje even met een scherpe platbektang hem openbuigen en eraf halen. Als je twijfelt aan je eigen kunde zou je de rest van de band even kunnen afplakken zodat het wat stabieler is en je onnodige krassen voorkomt.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Wel vertrouwen maar afplakken kan sowieso geen kwaad ;-)


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Gelukt inmiddels??


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

EricSW said:


> Gelukt inmiddels??


Nog niet, ik moet nog een goede tang kopen (vandaar mijn initiële vraag) maar daar ben ik nog niet aan toegekomen. Als het "project" gelukt is laat ik het weten.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Too many projects, too little time...

Maar het is gelukt! Ik heb een monier tang gebruikt en daarmee was het doorknippen een fluitje van een cent (Tip: voordat je knipt leg even een doek over het geheel zodat de schakels je niet om de oren vliegen). Resultaat een beetje bij vijlen en klaar.

Leermomentje; de tang is wat grof maar met deze wist ik zeker dat ik voldoende moment had om de schakels door te knippen. Achteraf had het wellicht ook met een punttang gekunt? Het waren overigens geen losse schakels maar meer een soort doorgevlochten draad (geen idee hoe ze dat maken), in elk geval had ik wat "vervorming" van de schakels daar waar ik aan het knippen ben geweest. Niets schokkends en ik heb de knip kant in de sluiting verwerkt dus uiteindelijk zie je er helemaal niets van :-!

Ik zal nog een foto-tje schieten.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Niet slecht, toch?


----------

